# [CDMA]Verizon Galaxy Nexus Update URLs



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, take it for what its worth. We are getting prompt updates but they don't appear to be provided by Google (directly).

*ITL41D (4.0.1) to ICL53F (4.0.2)*
http://android.clien...1D.5f0ed49e.zip

*ICL53F (4.0.2) to IMM30B (4.0.4)*
http://android.clien...3F.659e0a8f.zip

Enjoy, despair, whatever.


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

Is this the ota update, radio, or what?


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesssiii said:


> Is this the ota update, radio, or what?


Its The update

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Dis be a rom?

sent by a Scumbag Kanger


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks adrynalyne!


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

I choose to despair deeply

Thanks!

Haven't seen you around since my tbolt days. Das bamf was the only reason I made it through those dark times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

darkrom said:


> I choose to despair deeply
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Been laying low. Every time I pop my head up, someone takes a shot at it.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Been laying low. Every time I pop my head up, someone takes a shot at it.


I promise my gun is unloaded!


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Been laying low. Every time I pop my head up, someone takes a shot at it.


Haters gonna hate

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


And taters gonna Tate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Been laying low. Every time I pop my head up, someone takes a shot at it.


/me swings bat at Adrynalyne's head.
;p
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## black-ice (Aug 7, 2011)

How would I flash the radio or this update to my phone. Do I Odin it because I get aborted when I try flashing in CWM????


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

black-ice said:


> How would I flash the radio or this update to my phone. Do I Odin it because I get aborted when I try flashing in CWM????


You use CWM. If you are using the official touch recovery you might want to check your version and make sure your on the newest one. There were problems with the old one. You also might have a bad download


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Well, take it for what its worth. We are getting prompt updates but they don't appear to be provided by Google (directly).
> 
> *ITL41D (4.0.1) to ICL53F (4.0.2)*
> http://android.clien...1D.5f0ed49e.zip
> ...


My long lost friend, thanks for the links!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

Can we use the second link if we are on 4.0.3?


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

Also can we flash this if we are currently running a 4.0.3 rom? I'm on AOKP M3, thanks


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

davy917 said:


> Also can we flash this if we are currently running a 4.0.3 rom? I'm on AOKP M3, thanks


Downgrade to 4.0.2 first then flash 4.0.4


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

All this talk of 4.0.4 and now there is crap on the web pointing at 4.0.5 in march lmao! http://www.talkandro...nexus-in-march/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

asianrage said:


> Downgrade to 4.0.2 first then flash 4.0.4


So does that mean I can't be on a 4.0.3 from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

davy917 said:


> So does that mean I can't be on a 4.0.3 from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes.


----------



## Slvfox (Dec 16, 2011)

davy917 said:


> So does that mean I can't be on a 4.0.3 from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You have to flash back to 4.0.2 radios and bootloader. It does not matter which rom your on. Search the site and there are instructions and downloads. I flashed 4.0.4 radios and bootloader from CNA 1.3 with no problems. Now I have CNA 1.3 with 4.0.4 radios. I have better reception and data speeds now.

EDIT: here are the radios http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/page__view__findpost__p__313926


----------



## brad_gog (Oct 27, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Well, take it for what its worth. We are getting prompt updates but they don't appear to be provided by Google (directly).
> 
> *ITL41D (4.0.1) to ICL53F (4.0.2)*
> http://android.clien...1D.5f0ed49e.zip
> ...


I am confused, those links point to Google domains


----------

